# I fear that I'm having a m/c!!??



## crystaldawn (May 6, 2007)

Hi, I'm Crystal, I'm 28 and have two kids. Recently we decided to have one more baby, I got preggers on the second cycle of trying and we've been pretty ecstatic about the prospect of bringing this baby into the world in january.

I am 9 wks 2/7 days today. For the past week I've had some very light pink spotting, I mentioned it to my OB and she assured me it was normal (I wasn't really that worried about it). Then last evening I had a mod amt of bright red bleeding. Nothing all night long and then a little more this afternoon. Toward evening I felt a gush and had a small clot what appeared to be a lot of blood. Now that I think about it maybe it really wasn't that much but it made me freak a bit. I called my ob and she ordered serum hcg's to be done today and monday... BUT now I sit here waiting until monday. I'm worried and feeling guilty and I'm not even sure there's a reason yet.

Does anyone else have a positive outcome following bleeding at this stage of pregnancy... I could also use some positive thoughts and prayers. Thanks so much.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

I am not sure you will find many positive stories about bleeding in early pregnancy here on the loss board, but there are many, many mamas who have even bright red bleeding in the first trimester and go on to have healthy babes.

Hoping for the best!


----------



## crystaldawn (May 6, 2007)

That's true. I guess I was trying to get this in the right place and didn't make the best choice. Thanks for the positive words.


----------



## Rosie_Kate (Dec 6, 2005)

My SIL bled quite a lot early on with her 4th, and still had the baby... Have you had cramping? That's often the most telltale sign.

I hope this isn't happening to you. Truely... Lay low, pray, wait. You can try taking false unicorn and lobelia, too. Those herbs will often stop a miscarriage if the baby's not gone, yet. Hugs to you...


----------



## crystaldawn (May 6, 2007)

I haven't had any cramping... I'm hoping that does not come...


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

No worries . . .I just want you to hear only positive things. . . . that's what you need to focus on now.

During my first loss, when I suspected something was wrong, I spoke with my baby over and over again, telling him it was okay to stay or to leave. It helped me to feel as though I was being nurturing to the baby while taking the best possible care of myself . . . .I wanted to be able to free myself of worry and just feel at peace with what was out of my control.

Take care.


----------



## crystaldawn (May 6, 2007)

Just an update for today. I had my ultrasound this evening. It showed that the baby is 6wks 2 days. And I know that I'm 9 wks 5 days. Also they did not detect a heartbeat. I'm still spotting on and off. I paged my OB because frankly I think this waiting is getting rediculous. I asked the u/s tech how long it would take for results to get to the doctor and she says "hmm usually like 3 days" THREE days. I'm a bit overwhelmed here. Still no cramping for me and I'm supposed to have yet another follow up hcg tomorrow. I can tell you that I'm very sick of the hospital.


----------



## littleflair (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear your u/s results. I hope your OB can help you get through this soon.


----------



## crystaldawn (May 6, 2007)

Are there any natural ways to get my body to do this on it's own and not have to have the d&c?? I have been bleeding since friday so it's been 5 days and really no sign of cramping or anything yet. I told my doc I'd like to wait about another week but I have a family and it's summer and I can't sit around waiting forever. Today I woke up with no bleeding and then about noon had some very small clots and bleeding. Still no cramping??


----------



## Rosie_Kate (Dec 6, 2005)

Your body CAN take care of this. It's just hard to wait. There are herbs that can jump-start it-- I think Dong Quai and Angelica should help.

So sorry for you...


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

I am so sorry this is happening for you. There is a sticky at the top of this forum with many of our stories - each m/c is different, and there is no one "right" way to procede in your situation. I hope you find what is right for you, and that this resolves quickly.

My heart is with you.


----------



## mamatowill (Aug 23, 2004)

I am sorry for your loss. I did not use herbs but did use Cytotec to get my first m/c going. It was going much like yours is and I just could not wait around.


----------



## crystaldawn (May 6, 2007)

Did you have to go to the hospital and stay there for cytotec?? I work at the hospital and would like to avoid it. In a way I guess I'd feel comforted knowing that there are people to take care of me there...


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

I also work in the medical profession, and it was really quite difficult to go through 2 losses "in the public eye". The first time, I had a D&C after 3+ weeks of bleeding, without actually m/c'ing. IT was a terrible time all around, but the D&C wasn;t as awful as I had expected. The second loss was much too quick and needed no help to complete itself. I did have the option of cytotec at home, with close OB back up if needed for hemorrhaging occurred.

I hope this happens quickly for you.


----------



## crystaldawn (May 6, 2007)

This is such a long and difficult wait!! I started bleeding last friday, had my u/s on tues and now I've been sitting around for the last two days afraid to go anywhere but it's getting impossible to stay put. My doc is leaving town tues with the other OB so there will be a rental OB on... I'm just hoping that something doesn't go wrong that day. My OB assured me that she will rush back to town so really will only be gone for about 7ish hours. I scheduled a follow up u/s for next wed because then at least I can decide to have the d&c without feeling like there was a mistake. Not that I'm thinking I'll even do it next week... I'm just not sure how much longer I can walk around like this. I am 10 wks today... technically...


----------



## LolaK (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crystaldawn* 
Did you have to go to the hospital and stay there for cytotec?? I work at the hospital and would like to avoid it. In a way I guess I'd feel comforted knowing that there are people to take care of me there...

It depends on your OB. In my area you just get a scrip, put the cytotec in yourself, and wait.


----------



## adamsfam07 (Sep 9, 2006)

I am so very sorry momma that your going through all this. Your body can do this naturally, as for the cramping, I never had any cramping during my m/c either. Try to get some rest and take care of yourself right now. My prayers and thoughts go out to you.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

Just checking in to see how you are faring in this difficult time. I found the waiting to be the hardest thing. The uncertainty at first for me, then the unbearable wait for what I knew would inevitably come.

Take care of yourself in whatever way you are able.


----------



## crystaldawn (May 6, 2007)

I'm still hanging in there







I had my follow up u/s on wed of this week and the baby measured exactly the same. 6.5 wks with no heartbeat. My gest sac is also the same size so as of right now I'm 11.5 weeks and still nothing. There have been evenings that I thought I felt a little crampy but really not uncomfortable. I took some mega doses of vit c and nothing. The next step for me would be the black and blue cohosh. Does anyone know a dosage for that? Then I'm thinking after the 4th of july I'll start considering the d&c...


----------



## sewinmama (May 3, 2004)

Mine was stillbirth at 31 weeks. They gave me 2 doses of xanax then 2 doses of cytotec. I didn't see the point in waiting. It was over within 12 hours. I'm glad that it was at the hospital.


----------



## mariag (Feb 21, 2004)

just sending you a hug and my thoughts...good luck


----------

